# enchufe



## Najwa83

*Hola foreros! como se diría "tener un enchufe" en italiano, es decir, cuando solicitas un trabajo en el que tienes alguien conocido que te puede "enchufar", que te mete directamente, sin lista de espera, ya me entendeis. Se utiliza, por casualidad, la misma expresión traducida al italiano o equivale a alguna otra?*

*Gracias por las posibles respuestas e Buon anno a tutti!!!*


----------



## femmejolie

Essere un raccomandato/avere un padrino potente/avere dei santi in paradiso


----------



## sabrinita85

Najwa83 said:


> *Hola foreros! como se diría "tener un enchufe" en italiano, es decir, cuando solicitas un trabajo en el que tienes alguien conocido que te puede "enchufar", que te mete directamente, sin lista de espera, ya me entendé**is. Se utiliza, por casualidad, la misma expresión traducida al italiano o equivale a alguna otra?*
> 
> *Gracias por las posibles respuestas e Buon anno a tutti!!!*


Hola Najwa:

En italiano se diría: _*avere le conoscenze (giuste)*_ (o también: *avere le giuste conoscenze*).

Ahora no se me ocurre ninguna palabra que sea un nombre de agente [nome d'agente] (¿se dice así en español?), pero las expresiones relacionadas con el tema, entre otras, pueden ser:

-*Raccomandazione *(recomendación)
-*Raccomandare *(recomendar)
-*Essere raccomandato* (ser recomendado) -- _Carlo è un raccomandato!_
-*Ricevere una spinta / spintarella* (recibir un empuje para entrar a trabajar)
-*Mettere una buona parola *= raccomandare


ops Femme, non ti avevo visto!


----------



## femmejolie

Sì, ora che lo dici Sabrinita, mi suona "avere molte conoscenze" (letteralmente, tener muchos conocidos)
Forse "essere un raccomandato" è un po' formale, non so. 

In Spagna "ser un recomendado" si usa sia formalmente che nel parlato, ma "tener enchufe" soltanto nel parlato.
Ma con l'espressione "avere molte/delle conoscenze" come si fa a distinguire se si parla di "avere amici" o di "essere un raccomandato"? Dal contesto immagino.


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Sì, ora che lo dici Sabrinita, mi suona "avere molte conoscenze" (letteralmente, tener muchos conocidos)
> Forse "essere un raccomandato" è un po' formale, non so.
> 
> In Spagna "ser un recomendado" si usa sia formalmente che nel parlato, ma "tener enchufe" soltanto nel parlato.
> Ma con l'espressione "avere molte/delle conoscenze" come si fa a distinguire se si parla di "avere amici" o di "essere un raccomandato"? Dal contesto immagino.


Esattamente, dal contesto 
Quando si fa qualcosa di illecito, qui in Italia, si tende a parafrasare:
invece di dire 'è raccomandato', si cerca di mascherare l'espressione con 'ha molte conoscenze'/'ha le giuste conoscenze', hehe.


----------



## femmejolie

sabrinita85 said:


> invece di dire 'è raccomandato', si cerca di mascherare l'espressione con 'ha molte conoscenze'/'ha le giuste conoscenze', hehe.


Ah!, accade in Italia come in Spagna


----------



## Necsus

Hola Najwa.
Se, come suppongo, *"tener un enchufe"* in spagnolo è colloquiale, in italiano si usa anche, come espressione molto colloquiale, "avere una maniglia" (o 'un aggancio')..!


----------



## cla71

Se vi può servire lo Zingarelli dice: "*ammanigliato*: che si vale di raccomandazioni, che dispone di protezioni influenti". Io l'ho sentito dire: "Quello è ammanigliato!" oppure "quello ha le maniglie". Secondo me è più usato al plurale.

Ciao


----------



## sabrinita85

Io ho sentito spesso "*ammanicato*".


----------



## irene.acler

Ah! Io non ho mai sentito nè "ammanigliato" nè "ammanicato".


----------



## Necsus

irene.acler said:
			
		

> Ah! Io non ho mai sentito nè "ammanigliato" nè "ammanicato".


Ciao, irene.
Dal Garzanti:
*ammanicato - *_part. pass_. di _ammanicarsi_ 
¶ _agg_. (_fam_.) ammanigliato: _è ammanicato con personaggi influenti_
*ammanigliato* - _part. pass_. di _ammanigliarsi_ 
¶ _agg_. (_fig_.) che ha una rete di rapporti influenti; ammanicato.


----------



## Like an Angel

Necsus said:


> Hola Najwa.
> Se, come suppongo, *"tener un enchufe"* in spagnolo è colloquiale, in italiano si usa anche, come espressione molto colloquiale, "avere una maniglia" (o 'un aggancio')..!


 
Nell'Argentina diciamo "*tener gancho*" (e anche "tener _cuña_" ma non trovo una traduzzione per quella parola) così, e vero che siamo tutti italiani


----------



## sabrinita85

Like an Angel said:


> *In* Argentina diciamo "*tener gancho*" (e anche "tener _cuña_" ma non trovo una *traduzione *per quella parola) così, *è* vero che siamo tutti italiani


Hola,
gracias por tu opinión 
Espero que no te moleste que te haya corregido alguna cosa.


----------



## Like an Angel

sabrinita85 said:


> Espero que no te moleste que te haya corregido alguna cosa.


 
¡Cómo me va a molestar si estoy acá para aprender!, *muchas gracias* sabrinita85 y espero que me corrijas SIEMPRE


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Ah! Io non ho mai sentito nè "ammanigliato" nè "ammanicato".


Neanch'io. Però ho sentito "avere un aggancio".


----------



## irene.acler

Necsus said:


> Ciao, irene.
> Dal Garzanti:
> *ammanicato - *_part. pass_. di _ammanicarsi_
> ¶ _agg_. (_fam_.) ammanigliato: _è ammanicato con personaggi influenti_
> *ammanigliato* - _part. pass_. di _ammanigliarsi_
> ¶ _agg_. (_fig_.) che ha una rete di rapporti influenti; ammanicato.



Grazie, ho imparato ben due nuovi vocaboli 



claudine2006 said:


> Neanch'io. Però ho sentito "avere un aggancio".



Sì, "avere un aggancio" l'ho sentito anch'io!


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Sì, "avere un aggancio" l'ho sentito anch'io!


Ora che ci penso, conosco anche "avere gli agganci giusti".


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Ora che ci penso, conosco anche "avere gli agganci giusti".



Hai proprio ragione, la so pure io questa!!


----------

